# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How to delete a module?

## CrazyFileMaker

Hello,

   I inserted a second module into a project. Now I want to delete it. Only i can't figure out how to do this. I highlite it and right click or click edit from the toolbar but i'm provided no options. I can't drag it to the trash either.

   How do you delete a module?


   Thanks!

----------


## CrazyFileMaker

Nevermind.

I had to delete all code in the module before given the option to remove it. Nice safety feature.

----------


## royUK

You can delete a module by right clicking it in the VB Editor then choosing Remove Module, you can then given the option to export it to save a copy or simply remove it. You don't need to delete the code first.

----------


## Szwadron6

Hi there,

and is that possible to remove couple of different module listed in one workbook? I am trying to highlight them all using standard ctr + file option but has no effect...

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

You must remove them one at a time.

----------


## HaroonSid

try this



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

